# American Sniper



## QuickSilver (Jan 18, 2015)

I wasn't expecting to like this movie..  I went because my husband likes war pictures and since he sees plenty of movies that I want to see.. and since we are trying to see all the Oscar nominations... we went this morning...  It's excellent..   I was glad I didn't know the story, and that it's the true story of Chris Kyle... it made it all the more poignant..   I can see why it is up for best picture.  5 Silver Stars!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2015)

That's one I'm dyin' to see.  We need more like them in our military forces, the way things are going, not only 'over there' but here as well.

These ''Eagle Eyes" are to be greatly admired.


----------



## Lon (Jan 18, 2015)

I went to a early showing Friday and thought it was a really good film.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 28, 2015)

We saw it on Sunday. Excellent movie.


----------

